# Top Dropping



## Thor's Hammer (Dec 24, 2006)

Lest I get accused of not participating, here's a little vid we made in the summer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9foaZySAAmU


----------



## Old Monkey (Dec 24, 2006)

I have to watch that on something better than my state of the art 1999 Macintosh one of these days.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 26, 2006)

Wish I was the fluid up in a tree. Cool.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 26, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Wish I was the fluid up in a tree. Cool.





VERY VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I could be that fluid, and I wish I could pull off a redirect without getting myself tangled up at the same time!!
Andy


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Dec 31, 2006)

Well thats odd. I was expecting a bunch of criticism on this one. Must be a more tolerant bunch here


----------



## emr (Jan 1, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> Well thats odd. I was expecting a bunch of criticism on this one. Must be a more tolerant bunch here



Ok.....one handed sawing...just humoring you


----------



## jbone (Jan 1, 2007)

very cool video


----------



## Darin (Jan 3, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> Lest I get accused of not participating, here's a little vid we made in the summer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9foaZySAAmU



Thanks Thor. Good video.


----------



## Darin (Jan 3, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> Well thats odd. I was expecting a bunch of criticism on this one. Must be a more tolerant bunch here



We are trying to moderate things better and if you don't come here with trouble you won't get trouble. I don't have a problem with anyone unless you bring trouble with you. Hopefully, we can agree to disagree on site politics and you just come when you feel like it with your videos and good info. Sound fair? Thanks a lot.


----------



## l2edneck (Jan 3, 2007)

Great vid.......


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 3, 2007)

DANG that was good!


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice vid!!! curious were you doing line clearance or was that in a back yard somewhere? Could't help but notice the sub power station in the background.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jan 3, 2007)

We were felling some dangerous trees for the Power company. The pine and ash had been undermined by an excavator putting in a trench. You cant see in the vid, but the pine was really unstable. I sort of wondered if the whole tree would go when I topped it, but you rolls your dice and hopes for the best!


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> We were felling some dangerous trees for the Power company. The pine and ash had been undermined by an excavator putting in a trench. You cant see in the vid, but the pine was really unstable. I sort of wondered if the whole tree would go when I topped it, but you rolls your dice and hopes for the best!



Whished I was so lucky. The whole pine did go with me. Not a good day, you can read about it in the Booboo part of AS.
Jared


----------



## Happy Tree (Jan 31, 2007)

that was a nice representation of pro tree work on youtube. I like the music too. Thanks.


----------



## treemendous (Feb 3, 2007)

Sweet.

I like the club music and dancing sawdust.
Nice work!


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 9, 2007)

*one handed??*

how could you? i'm so upset!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 9, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> Well thats odd. I was expecting a bunch of criticism on this one. Must be a more tolerant bunch here


An entertaining video, you look comfortable in the tree and you can tell you've been doing it for a while.
That said, there was a lot of free climbing, cutting with only one tie in, and one handing the saw. I din't see any one handing while free climbing, but I'm sure that got edited out. You are an accident waiting to happen. 
Widows and orphans.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 9, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> You are an accident waiting to happen.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 10, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> We were felling some dangerous trees for the Power company. The pine and ash had been undermined by an excavator putting in a trench. You cant see in the vid, but the pine was really unstable. I sort of wondered if the whole tree would go when I topped it, but you rolls your dice and hopes for the best!



This goes to the heart of what safety is about, exposing yourself to risk.

How incompetent is your sales staff that the hazardous removal of an unstable tree doesn't have 15 minutes, a half an hour, hell, even an hour of extra time in the bid to guy the tree before entering it or at least before working on it?

Or is the problem your attitude? You work shouldn't be a race. You are trading industry safety standards, for a few seconds here and there. 

When the safety experts talk about a fatality, they say for every fatality there are thousands of injuries, and for every injury there are several thousand exposures to risk.



> You are an accident waiting to happen.



I define an accident waiting to happen as unnecessarily exposing one's self to risk (death, injury, or property damage).

As a final note, I noticed in your profile you are a father, that sort of extends that risk to your wife and kids now, doesn't it?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I din't see any one handing while free climbing, but I'm sure that got edited out.



i did. We also had to edit out sitting on the top swigging jack daniels, and using a golfing umbrella to parachute down. 
but hey mike, stupididy isnt a crime. can I go now? 

oh and ekka? pi$$ off you fat aussie £uckwit


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 10, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> but hey mike, stupididy isnt a crime. can I go now?


I don't think for one minute you're stupid, complacent maybe, not stupid.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 16, 2007)

Thor's Hammer said:


> i did. We also had to edit out sitting on the top swigging jack daniels, and using a golfing umbrella to parachute down.
> but hey mike, stupididy isnt a crime. can I go now?
> 
> oh and ekka? pi$$ off you fat aussie £uckwit



I did enjoy the video. Great job there.

I'm not going to be a picky here but I did notice your confidence seemed to trump being careful and practical safety.

To each his own. But I gotta hand it to you, smooth climbing, very smooth.

But as others have said, please be safe so your family does not have to bury you at a young age.


----------



## turbo3 (Feb 17, 2007)

*thanks*

 that was artistic and poetic beauty


----------

